# Dogs in dubai



## Phildxb (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi there 
Looking for some advice as to what people generally do with their dogs during the day? We are moving over soon with our beagle and he currently has the run of the garden and access his section of the house through a dog flap. Obviously here in a rented house we can't put in a dog flap in.How do people generally cater for their dogs when they are out during the day? We are not planning to have a maid at first and he will obviously need to go out for his 'natural activity'

Any advice on how dogs are catered for especially during the day will be be welcome.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Put a dog flap in and replace the door when you leave, or let the landlord deduct the cost of a new door from your deposit.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I second Wanda's advice.

Do keep in mind that it gets incredibly hot out here from May through September. My dog doesn't like staying out for more than 5 minutes. He does his business and then barks for me to let him in. He's a pampered pooch anyway! 

Good luck with your move!


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, I've now installed three flaps - actually it would be more accurate to say that I had the same flap installed in three difference houses. I bought the flap from the petshop - the largest size since we have a dalmatian so that went (from memory) around AED 800.

The first flap I could only install through the wall of the bedroom, which my next door neighbour sorted out for me through her company so it only cost me the amount I tipped the workers. My friends from the UK were horrified that I punched a hole through the landlord's house, but I knew is was OK and was going to patch it when I left. In the event, he had the houses demolished so it wasn't an issue.

The second time I had an aluminium door made and they installed the flap in that. I went to one of the little aluminium places near where I was living at the time in Samha, but you'll find them everywhere (Satwa for example). However aluminiun doors aren't cheap - I paid nearly AED 2,000 but they must have seen me coming since they had written BRETISH on the hinge!

The current one, I had a handyman that the gardner recommended provide a new wooden back door as a temporary replacement for the one I found in the house (which is now in storage against the time I leave). This one cost me AED 500.


----------



## Phildxb (Apr 16, 2011)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> Hi, I've now installed three flaps - actually it would be more accurate to say that I had the same flap installed in three difference houses. I bought the flap from the petshop - the largest size since we have a dalmatian so that went (from memory) around AED 800.
> 
> The first flap I could only install through the wall of the bedroom, which my next door neighbour sorted out for me through her company so it only cost me the amount I tipped the workers. My friends from the UK were horrified that I punched a hole through the landlord's house, but I knew is was OK and was going to patch it when I left. In the event, he had the houses demolished so it wasn't an issue.
> 
> ...


Cheers Reggie will PM you if that's ok and find out where you got your door from
Phil


----------



## rtenhave34 (May 27, 2011)

I do want to add my $ 0,02 cents here as I think an important issue was mentioned by Pamela and might be overlooked:

As dogs do not "sweat" and can only loose excess body heat through panting, it is NOT only the summer that can kill. I would like to advise you to be extremely careful with your dog being outdoors for extended periods of time in ANY season. Pay close attention to your dog's panting and stay on the safe side.

I could (but I won't) tell you the stories my wife brought home, she was a veterinary nurse, but will mention that she has seen dogs die after being exposed to the sun for no longer than 10 minutes.

Don't want to frighten you or anything, but the price of a "flap" seemed to overtake a very sensible remark. 

Richard


----------



## Phildxb (Apr 16, 2011)

rtenhave34 said:


> I do want to add my $ 0,02 cents here as I think an important issue was mentioned by Pamela and might be overlooked:
> 
> As dogs do not "sweat" and can only loose excess body heat through panting, it is NOT only the summer that can kill. I would like to advise you to be extremely careful with your dog being outdoors for extended periods of time in ANY season. Pay close attention to your dog's panting and stay on the safe side.
> 
> ...


Thanks Richard

The price to me is somewhat secondary to the ability for the dog to get indoors and out of the heat! We have considered not even bringing him but as he has been with us for 10 years and the whole of my kids lives it would be like leaving one of the kids at home!

I hope as. Long as I do what I can to let him get in to the house and to some where cooler  and with plenty of water that's about bas much as I can do?

Keeping him of the furniture will be my wife's big issues


----------

